# Internet activation on new NBT devices



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

You can let the car sleep for 10-15. That should reboot NBT. I have v54 ISTEP. I was able to reboot with Volume today



botho said:


> Hy Vithy,
> 
> I have last NBT version. Could you explain me how i can reboot my NBT ?
> Volume button long press for 30 seconds doesn't wok...
> ...


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

vithy said:


> You can let the car sleep for 10-15. That should reboot NBT. I have v54 ISTEP. I was able to reboot with Volume today


Yes i know that sleeping for few minutes reboot NBT but it's long to wait when you are doing test and you want the reboot immediately :-(
How long do you press the volume button ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can reset nbt with tool32: nbt.prg, steurgeraere_reset. My HW31 nbt also can't be resetted with volume button.


----------



## pSyl0 (Nov 2, 2005)

Does the procedure with coding NBT with different VIN and then changing it back to factory one, erase or do something bad with FSCs? Will the functions provisioned by FSCs work after above procedure?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you FDL or VO Code with Emulator/Activation module, then it wont change your FSC VIN.



pSyl0 said:


> Does the procedure with coding NBT with different VIN and then changing it back to factory one, erase or do something bad with FSCs? Will the functions provisioned by FSCs work after above procedure?


----------



## pSyl0 (Nov 2, 2005)

vithy said:


> If you FDL or VO Code with Emulator/Activation module, then it wont change your FSC VIN.


So it's not possible to activate Internet and BMW Live on factory NBT without loosing FSCs? I read somewhere that coding with different VIN will change status of FSCs to Rejected and then recoding with factory VIN will restore them to Accepted state.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have heard you can do that too. Write the FSC VIN to NBT and then update service then switch it back to original. I have always been nervous about doing it to someone else's NBT, so never tired it. I tried this on my Euro NBT and I saw the FSC go rejected and back to normal after I wrote back the Donor/original NBT VIN. But I always had activation module connected to it

When you switch it to the coding VIN/VIN you changed from the original, your FSCs go into reject status and then once you write the original, then they should revert back to accepted.



pSyl0 said:


> So it's not possible to activate Internet and BMW Live on factory NBT without loosing FSCs? I read somewhere that coding with different VIN will change status of FSCs to Rejected and then recoding with factory VIN will restore them to Accepted state.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, you can change FSC VIN back and forth. It won't turn FSC's to cancelled, they will just be rejected as long as the VIN doesn't match with FSC codes, emulator doesn't make a difference here. I can't even count how many times I have done this. I don't know about older software versions but on newer ones live & internet activation is done with coding VIN, not FSC VIN, and emulator is needed to change coding VIN.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

vithy said:


> I have heard you can do that too. Write the FSC VIN to NBT and then update service then switch it back to original. I have always been nervous about doing it to someone else's NBT, so never tired it. I tried this on my Euro NBT and I saw the FSC go rejected and back to normal after I wrote back the Donor/original NBT VIN. But I always had activation module connected to it
> 
> When you switch it to the coding VIN/VIN you changed from the original, your FSCs go into reject status and then once you write the original, then they should revert back to accepted.


Yes , i can confirm that too. I did it in my F10 OCT 2013, new NBT from factory.
They change to rejected and then to accepted again. But in my case i wasn´t able to get anything else like BMW LIVE (only grey) in the Connected drive cause i don´t have Emulator. May be if i buy an emulator can get something more?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes you can.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried all coding option from this topic, but non worked for me. I have an F10 from 11.2012 with build date in VIN 0712. Is there any chance to be too old software? Do I need first to update NBT software and after that to try coding again?

I have another car with build date 0113 witch is working perfect (internet option) , can I use this car VIN to code NBT from first car, update services, and after that VO code again with original VIN? Will this method do damages to cars FSC codes?

Thank you.


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

guys i have a 11/2013 nbt that has connected drive but there are only mobile care and your services, asking to call dealership

tried coding nbt numerous times but the live menu just wont popuo


can somebody post exact list of FAs needed for bmw live to work please?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried too, all the coding aveilable here, but no luck. Maybe because of the NBT software, witch was trated with ista 50.4 last time. I even tried to update with ista 53.03, but no luck because it said all modules in the car must be replaced. I think is just an error of ista.
If anyone knows what can I try ..., please tell me.


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

again, factory nbt, no 6AL option from the factory

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179599&postcount=52

this instruction just blacks out my nbt - it wont boot after FDL coding


----------



## gramoz (Dec 29, 2014)

I contacted BMW regarding add-on options. here what they said:
"Thank you for your email dated December 28, 2014, regarding adding on options that you did not order when the vehicle was manufactured.
I can confirm that at present it is not possible to add extras. BMW Germany are currently working on making it possible to add on these features after the manufacture of the vehicle, unfortunately we do not have a timescale for when this may be introduced."


----------



## Mrgadget (Nov 14, 2014)

hi all

i'm trying to code the BMW Live and online.
but i need a VIN with this options.
where do we get a vin donor.
is there VIN generator out there?

thx in advance


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

No luck again.
I've just update the hole car to 54.3 at BMW dealer. My car is an 10.2012 F10 with NBT. After that tried again to code internet option described like here :

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179599&postcount=52

No luck, even let car to sleep for 20 minutes after ConnectDrive Update.

After that I tried VO coding HU_NBT with fake VIN, but this part was even badly because my NBT was black after reboot, no sound, no image. Luckily I was able to recode HU_NBT with original VIN and wake up it to live.

So? what can I do?

One friend of mine has an 03.2013 F10 with NBT and on his car everything is working by factory, I mean internet browser with tethered Bluetooth internet connection. Can I use his VIN to VO code my NBT and update services? Or to copy his HU_NBT coding to my NBT? The problem of his car is that it doesn't have latest 54.3 software and I don't know if will work with mine 54.3 software.

Any idea?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You need to install can-filter/emulator/activator (which is originally meant for retrofitting NBT) to be able to change coding vin of your NBT (factory fitted or not).


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, so coding with another VIN is not a solution until emulator installed. But what about FDL coding? No solution for factory NBT witch came from factory without internet?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

FDL-coding solely won't help here, you must change NBT vin to WBAFV31030DZ17872 (or some other vin with live & internet) to get provisioning for live & internet via mobile phone.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry, but no.


----------



## vamis (Sep 2, 2014)

What can be the issue?
I am trying to change VIN of NBT
but getting following error:
MCDDiagService<id=80649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_FinalizeECUCoding, service=WDBI_CPS - WriteDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding error

Same if try code FDL. Coding changes but getting same error

After coding Screen Become black. Have to restart NBT every time

NBT retrofitted to E93
psdzdata 54.1
E-Sys 3.26.1
Direct connection to NBT


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys!

I have NBT retrofitted in E series but I cannot activate the Internet and BMW live option, because the donor car has the TCB.

I was told that I need and FSC file from a car which have those options available and I need to load that file into the NBT. I cannot read the VCM because I only have the NBT unit.

I would very much appreciate if some of you guys, which have BMW Online and Live working, share his FSC file.

I am not sure how to actually load that file in the car but I am guessing it needs to be done in FSC Extended and may be StoreFSC job followed by the START button? If I am wrong can someone correct me.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bobbyggx said:


> ...I was told that I need and FSC file from a car which have those options available and I need to load that file into the NBT. I cannot read the VCM because I only have the NBT unit.
> ..


You may need to use VIN from car with factory Internet and BMW Live, but neither of these functions requires an FSC Code.


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I found a VIN but not sure how to set it into th HU_NBT?

I cannot recode the HU acording to the VO, or I am not doing it right.

From what I've heard I need not a FSC code, but FSC file which I need to upload in the car and afterwards do the FDL coding.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

At least one type of e-series nbt adapter requires correct fsc set that uses VIN which has internet & live. It is different case on F-series where only correct coding VIN is required.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

This VIN has NBT, BMW Apps and Live & internet via tethering: WBAFV31030DZ17872


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

I've found this VIN in some of your previous posts, but I am not sure how to code it to the car? I've heard that need this VINs FSC set and I need to upload it to the car and afterwards code the Internet and Live. Unfortunately my case is quite different because I am dealing with the HU_NBT only in E-SYS. I don't have VCM etc. I would appreciate any help and guiding.


EDIT: BMW Apps are working fine. I am able to show BMW Live OR Online (never both, not sure why) but it is saying no connection.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You may need to use VIN from car with factory Internet and BMW Live.


Is it mean that I don't need to install CAN-filter but only write proper VIN to NBT.
Then connect mobile phone to NBT through BT and update services.
After these actions I can write my original VIN and will get Live and Internet anyway?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can't change NBT coding VIN without CAN filter on F-series car.

It is quite complicated to code NBT on e-series car, I don't have time to write a detailed guide about it as it has very many factors and you really need to know what you are doing. Basic rule is to use FA from f-series car to code the unit and then do adapter specific adjustments. This FA will have required option codes for all entertainment functions.

Here are some basic codes for ECE coding:

F30
Type code 3D51 
Zeitkriterium 0714

All codes starting with number 6 (entertainment):
601 TV FUNCTION (optional)
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
610 HEAD UP DISPLAY (optional)
654 DAB TUNER (optional)
688 HARMAN/KARDON SURROUND SOUND SYSTEM (For logic7 / top hifi)
-676 HIFI LOUDSPEAKER SYSTEM (from CIC-era car, CCC/M-ASK cars with HiFi use no code)
-no code for basic stereo
696 DVD CHANGER (optional)
698 DVD AREA-CODE 2 (ECE)
-697 DVD AREA-CODE 1 (US)
-699 DVD AREA-CODE 3 (ASIA)
6AL BMW LIVE
6AR INTERNET
6NR APPS 
6NS CONVENIENCE TELEPHONY WITH EXT SMARTPHONE


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

EDIT: Thank you for the provided list! I will play with it to see if I would have any success, but as I stated the VO coding is not working, or I am doing it wrong.


Well I am new to E-SYS as I was dealing with Standard Tools, but I think I have the understanding, so I think the technical part won't be a problem, rather the methodology which steps in what sequence I need to execute.

I have FA which I build myself with all needed options, but it seems that it doesn't effect the parameters. 

For example, I have Logic 7 retrofitted and when I remove the SA677 option from the FA list and then go to SVT-> right click READ -> HU_NBT -> right click CODE, the HU restarts and I still have the music going, thus it didn't removed any of the L7 specific coding which I did manually before that.

I am using the above VIN, which you provided, for the FA, and I was told that I need not only to have the VIN but the respective FSC files which have to uploaded in the car, then the specific Coding (DAN_PROFILE, ONLINE_BROWSER etc.) -> Update Services. This should activate everything, and then I can revert the FSC changes and I just keep away from the UPDATE services.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I updated my previous post. There is no need to manipulate PAN & DUN parameters, 6NS, 6AL and 6AR will handle them. If there is a national version code in FA, it must be removed. 688 is correct code for top hifi , at least on F30.


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Saw the post, thank you very much!

Is this sufficient to code the HU according to the VO?


```
SVT-> right click READ -> HU_NBT -> right click CODE
```


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just activate FA, right click HU_NBT, select code.


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do and let you know!

Thank you for the info!

Here is the FA:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You must have other option codes too, you used only the 6-codes that I posted. it is probable that this FA will not code the unit properly, if it codes it at all. 

Here is a full FA from my F30, it is missing just 6AL and 6AR. You must of course adjust this FA to your car, but you can't just delete all codes as some are required. Compare to your original FA. For example, you don't have PMA so 5DP must be remove. 

Type code 3D51 

Type 320XD (EUR) 

Dev. series F30 () 

Line 3 

Body type LIM 

Steering LL 

Door count 4 

Engine N47T 

Cubical capacity 2.00 

Power 135 

Transmision ALLR 

Gearbox AUT 

Colour ESTORILBLAU 2 METALLIC (B45) 

Upholstery STOFF HEXAGON ALCANTARA/ANTHRAZIT (HAAT) 

Prod. date 2014-07-18 




Order options
No. Description 
1CA SELECTION COP RELEVANT VEHICLES 

2PA LOCKING WHEEL BOLTS 

2PE 18"M LT/ALY WHEELS STAR SP. 400M/MT 

2TB SPORT AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 

2VB TYRE PRESSURE INDICATOR 

2VF ADAPTIV M SUSPENSION 

2VL VARIABLE SPORTS STEERING 

230 EU SPECIFIC ADDITIONAL EQUIPMENT 

248 STEERING WHEEL HEATING 

249 MULTI-FUNCTION FOR STEERING WHEEL 

258 RUNFLAT TYRES 

3AC TRAILER TOW HITCH 

322 COMFORT ACCESS SYSTEM 

337 M SPORT PACKAGE 

4AE ARMREST FRONT RETRACTABLE 

4DX HIGH.TRIM FIN. BLUE MET. MATT 

4MR INT. TR. FIN. ALUMINIUM HEXAGON 

423 FLOOR MATS, VELOUR 

428 WARNING TRIANGLE 

430 INT/EXT RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-DAZZLE 

431 INTERIOR RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-D 

465 THROUGH-LOAD SYSTEM 

481 SPORT SEATS F DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

488 LUMBAR SUPPORT DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

493 STORAGE COMPARTMENT PACKAGE 

494 SEAT HEATING F DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

5AC AUTOM. HIGH-BEAM HEADLIGHTS CONTROL 

5DA PASSENGER AIRBAG DEACTIVATE 

5DC FOLDING REAR-SEAT HEADRESTS 

5DF ACTIVE CRUISE CTRL+STOP&GO FUNCT. 

5DP PARK ASSISTANT 

502 HEADLIGHT WASHER SYSTEM 

508 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC) 

520 FOGLIGHTS 

521 RAIN SENSOR 

522 XENON LIGHT 

524 ADAPTIVE HEADLIGHTS 

534 AUTOMATIC AIR CONDITIONING 

563 LIGHTS PACKAGE 

575 ADDITIONAL 12V POWER SOCKET 

6NR APPS 

6NS CONVENIENCE TELEPHONY WITH EXTENDED 

6UH TRAFFIC INFORMATION 

6WA INSTRUMENT CLUSTER W. EXTENDED CONT 

609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

610 HEAD UP DISPLAY 

688 HARMAN/KARDON SURROUND SOUND SYSTEM 

698 AREA-CODE 2 

710 M LEATHER STEERING WHEEL 

715 M AERODYNAMICS PACKAGE 

760 INDIVIDUAL HIGH-GLOSS SATIN CHROME 

775 INDIVIDUAL ROOF-LINING ANTHRACITE 

8AX FINNISH / ON-BOARD DOCUMENTATION 

8A9 LANGUAGE VERSION FINNISCH 

8KA OELSERVICE INT. 30.000 KM/24 MONTHS 

8SM VIN, VISIBLE FROM OUTSIDE 

8TG ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM 

842 COLD CLIMATE VERSION 

850 ADD FUEL TANK FILLING FOR EXPORT 

9AA EXTERNAL SKIN PROTECTION 

993 MODEL YEAR CODE 

Series options
No. Description 
548 SPEEDOMETER WITH KILOMETER READING


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

And yes, you must use change fsc set to DZ17872 if you are using European NBT retrofit adapter and want to use Live & Internet. There are of course lots of other vin numbers that work too but this is the one that is public.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> And yes, you must use change fsc set to DZ17872 if you are using European NBT retrofit adapter and want to use Live & Internet. There are of course lots of other vin numbers that work too but this is the one that is public.


Just an FYI. To use FSC Set from VIN DZ17872, NBT must first be virginized if current set of FSC Codes in it are after 11/14/2012 01:16:00 AM.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes. That is why I mentioned the possibility to use other VIN numbers too, if virginizing is not an option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> Yes. That is why I mentioned the possibility to use other VIN numbers too, if virginizing is not an option.


It was mentioned 1) to provide the specific cutoff and 2) for others reading that may need to know it.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> You can't change NBT coding VIN without CAN filter on F-series car.


And what do we change by using "WriteDataByIdentifierVIN" in FSC Extended menu then?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

FSC VIN. Don't change it, or your current FSC set will stop working.


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

I have played with the coding and it is successfully coding according to the vin ( when I remove 688, my sound goes away).

Unfortunately the Inet and BMW Live don't work.

I have adjusted the FDL coding ( the ONLINE_BROWSER Live browser - they were all set to nicht_aktiv).

When I change them I have only the BMW Live in ConnectedDrive and it is still not working 

Where I can get that set of FSC for the DZ VIN?

What dies verginized means and how it is executed?

P.S. Yes I am using European emulator.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> FSC VIN. Don't change it, or your current FSC set will stop working.


thx for explanation :thumbup:


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey,

my car is F11 530dx (german).
Build date is October 2012, I-Step Level: F010-13-11-504

I've Navigation System Professional and all requirements for Internet. My Unit is the NBT.

BMW Connected Drive and Internet was 3 years for free and activated, actully it's deactivated.

Now I have to tried coding the Internet Tethering over my iPhone 5s and Bluetooth.

If I use a copy of my FA and add the SALAPA's 609, 6AK, 6NS, 6NR and 616. Then remove 615, 6AA, 6NF and 6NK an set 11/13 for Build date, it's not working.

I only load the manipulated FA and activat it. Then I FDL-code the HU-NBT my Screen turns black and E-Sys give me an error.

If I use the original FA.xml, my NBT Screens turns back on and all is good, except the Internet Tethering 

What I've to do for get it working? Pls help. THX!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Up...


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Up again. Hello, is anybody out there, who can help??


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Up...


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

***** *Update lost "Connected Drive Services" ******
If someone has the problem that when he code he lose the "Connected Drive Services" he can try this:
In Connected Drive menu, press "Option" key on Idrive adb (the buttons on your car), choose "update connected drive service", press OK.
:thumbup:

Solution found in this thread, ( thanks @oceandiver86 ) :
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=888708


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I read all the thread and a lot more other infos.

Just to see if I get it:

It's not possible to activate BMW Live and/or Internet on actual NBT (original factory), unless you use an emulator and a Fake Vin. Also, you have to add some option code to FA (6AR and 6AL). Is that right?

Another question is: on 2016 F Series Cars, how can I tell, by seeing option codes, if the car has bmw live and internet? BMW still uses 6AR and 6AL for that?

Last: how can I tell, checking option code or any other method, if the car uses the phone data or its own SIM installed into Head Unit to access the Internet ?


----------



## Florissilfhout (Mar 5, 2015)

For activating Connected Drive services via bluetooth on a car with the BMW Assist function,

I know I need an emulator to stop VIN getting through to the NBT. My question, can I remove the emulator after VO coding with FakeVIN, update services and VO code back to original VIN?


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

vithy said:


> Depends on the VIN you are using. If you VO/FDL Coded yours (NBT) with a VIN that came with internet through Assist service and you updated your service using the menu, your provisioning is set to use the Assist SIM/Data. From what you have on the screen. It looks like it's trying to use SIM/DATA, when it cant see it, it shows what you are getting.
> 
> Do this. VO/FDL code your NBT with DZ17872 VIN (magic VIN/Euro VIN) provisioned for Live and Internet. Once you have done so. Update your service using your menu. Once you have updated you should see Live and Internet on your menu. This VIN no longer has service with BWM, i think service expired. However it has the provisioning info for Live and Internet. Just simply VO/FDL code the NBT with your Donor VIN of your NBT (Original VIN). DONT Update service ever again. You should now retain Live and Internet.
> 
> Give it a try and see.


Won't changing VIN by FDL cause any issues with FSC for apps and others?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Won't changing VIN by FDL cause any issues with FSC for apps and others?


It is a temporary VIN change used only to provision the car for certain services. After provisioning, original VIN is restored, and FSC Codes are accepted.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, but still not clear for me is that if I change VIN to one working with Interent/Live I will temporarily loose Apps in connected drive. Then when I code back to original VIN it comes back but I still don't have internet? Am I missing something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Yes, but still not clear for me is that if I change VIN to one working with Interent/Live I will temporarily loose Apps in connected drive. Then when I code back to original VIN it comes back but I still don't have internet? Am I missing something?


I have no way of knowing why you do not have Internet. It won't be instant. The car must be provisioned, OTA, which can take 24 hours before Internet starts working. And after you restore original VIN, you cannot use "Update Services", as it will restore original provisioning.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have internet cause my NBT came from car which had Assist. I added all VOs that were necessary to active lnternet but when I'm trying to connect I get error:

"No Connection - Unable to connect via the mobile phone network. Please try later or change location. "

That's why I would like to try with VIN changing. So I will code FDL with new VIN, update services and then code it back to original VIN and it should work not updating services again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> ...That's why I would like to try with VIN changing. So I will code FDL with new VIN, update services and then code it back to original VIN and it should work not updating services again?


That is the process. If you are coding Internet for tethering though, car must have Telematics disabled.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is original option from NBT donor's VIN, all with _Italic_ are removed.

2PA	Locking Wheel Bolts	
2PL	19"m Lt/aly Wheels Double Sp. 442m
2TB	Sport Automatic Transmission
2VF	Adaptiv M Suspension	Adaptives
2VL	Variable Sports Steering
230	Eu Specific Additional Equipment
258	Runflat Tyres
337	M Sport Package	
4AD	Interior Alum. Lengthwise Fine
4AE	Armrest Front Retractable
4DL	High.trim Fin. Black High-gloss
403	Glas Roof, Electric
423	Floor Mats, Velour
428	Warning Triangle	Warndreieck
430	Int/ext Rr Vw Mirror W Aut
431	Interior Rr Vw Mirror W Aut Anti-d
441	Smokers Package
465	Through-load System
481	Sport Seats F Driver/front Passenger
5AC	Autom. High-beam Headlights
502	Headlight Washer System
508	Park Distance Control (pdc)
521	Rain Sensor
534	Automatic Air Conditioning
544	Cruise Control With Braking Function
552	Adaptive Led Headlight
563	Lights Package
*6AC	Intelligent Emergency Call*
*6AE	Teleservices*
6AK	Connecteddrive Services
6AM	Real Time Traffic Information
*6AN	Concierge Services*
*6AP	Remote Services*
6NR	Apps	Apps
6NS	Enhanced Telephony With Extended Sm
6UH	Traffic Informationi. M. Erw. Umf.
609	Navigation System Professional
610	Head Up Display	Head-up Display
688	Harman/kardon Surround Sound System
698	Area-code 2	Area-code 2
7S9	Connecteddrive Services Paket
710	M Leather Steering Wheel
715	M Aerodynamics Package
760	Individual High-gloss Satin Chrome
775	Individual Roof-lining Anthracite
8KA	Oelservice Int. 30.000 Km/24 Months
8S3	Automatic Lock When Driving Away
854	Language Version	
881	French / On-board Docume	Franzoesisch
999	Order Control First Dea

And I have added 6AL, 614, 615, 6AB

and coded these:
HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = Beide aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > PAN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->DATACOMM SIM>Aktiv
HU_NBT->BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT--> AKTIV


----------



## xinjin (Nov 18, 2016)

g4movtpt said:


> I am trying the same in mine, but nothing inside conecteddrive.
> Where your BMW APPS already inside when you bought it? or you coded it?
> I only got in the display that my "data transfer by bluetooth" but nothing else. Nor BMW LIVE, NOR INTERNET, NOR BMW APPS.


hola .soy de espana tambian pala activa apps.bmw live.y mas cosa necesita que comblar 009c code pala idrive.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

pweber84 said:


> This is original option from NBT donor's VIN, all with _Italic_ are removed.
> 
> 2PA	Locking Wheel Bolts
> 2PL	19"m Lt/aly Wheels Double Sp. 442m
> ...


Your fdl coding is wrong
And changing FA will never work unless you installed a telematic module with valid subscription.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Dear shawnsheridan, Dear all members,
Please advice me for F25 03/2013 with NBT, how can I add BMW Live on my car.
I don't need Internet and browse in my car or something else. I need wheater
and RTI by google on my navigation. In my town traffic is heavy about 6 months.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dear shawnsheridan, Dear all members,
> Please advice me for F25 03/2013 with NBT, how can I add BMW Live on my car.
> I don't need Internet and browse in my car or something else. I need wheater
> and RTI by google on my navigation. In my town traffic is heavy about 6 months.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have NBT so I cannot advise really on this, but I will say 6AL BMW Live and 6AM ARTTI are Services that require VIN with Authorizations, and 6AM I think also must have SIM Card ESN / IMEI registered on Server.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks shawnsheridan for quick answer.

Dear members,
Please advice me (if know, because my BMW Service - say can't put into my car this option) how can I get BMW Live and RTTI by Google.
If isn't possible for free, please can advice and indicate how fix it ! 
My short VIN is 0F02789 (original factory NBT, coding more into this but not BMW Live and RTTI) and thank you in advance.
Many thanks all.

PS AP9000, VITHY or somebody HELP !


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need help, I have 2014 F10 NBT and I can't modify VIN in it.

When I try it I get error 
execution finished TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished With Error". [C207] TAL execution finished

The screen is black and I have to input original VIN. There's no way to change a VIN in NBT. I was going to active INTERNET over BT.

Please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need help, I have 2014 F10 NBT and I can't modify VIN in it.

When I try it I get error 
execution finished TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished With Error". [C207] TAL execution finished

The screen is black and I have to input original VIN. There's no way to change a VIN in NBT. I was going to active INTERNET over BT.

Please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dursun (Nov 30, 2017)

*Nbt*

Arac***305;m Bmw f30 nbt no sinyal ç***305;k***305;yor bu arac***305; nas***305;l kotlamam gerekiyor e sys kaplum. Var


----------

